# kijiji prankster...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this guy has an unusual guitar for sale...

Gibson Air Guitar - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

You have to be real careful though. There have been a lot of counterfeit air guitars on Kijiji lately.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i don't know...this could be on the up-and-up...he seems to be telling the truth...i don't see any scratches...or anything...!!!...

"Gibson air guitar in excellent condition, no scratches, or anything. contact me at 905 681 2831 ask for will"


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone gonna ask him for pics?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I clicked the button for "larger image".



I don't know what I was expecting.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Saw a guy last week post an ad for Air Guitar strings....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres another one from Ottawa:

Two Guitar Picks For Sale - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I have one just like it.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Heres another one from Ottawa:
> 
> Two Guitar Picks For Sale - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa


Shoot! I was in Lansdowne on Sunday. I coulda scored huge!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> i don't know...this could be on the up-and-up...he seems to be telling the truth...i don't see any scratches...or anything...!!!...
> 
> "Gibson air guitar in excellent condition, no scratches, or anything. contact me at 905 681 2831 ask for will"


But he doesn't tell you it's left handed...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey - then sign me up!!!!!

Brian


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

there was a guy here in kingston...posted a Air Electric guitar for sale...then the next day...air guitar strings...and yesterday...someone posted a single pick for sale...pickup only...$0.10


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> i don't know...this could be on the up-and-up...he seems to be telling the truth...i don't see any scratches...or anything...!!!...
> 
> "Gibson air guitar in excellent condition, no scratches, or anything. contact me at 905 681 2831 ask for will"



i'm pretty sure that used to be my air guitar. but i sold it when i upgraded to a better model a while back.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a guy on the Toronto CL/Kijiji who has been trying to sell 3 individual D'Addario strings for $1 each for a couple months now. I'm always tempted to email and ask him how badly he needs that $3.

D'Addario Guitar strings brandnew – each $1


----------

